# I have bangs now...eek!



## Pink_minx (Mar 3, 2007)

I;ve been debating for the longest time if I should get bangs...because I have such a round head I wasnt sure if it would look good...but I just went on a whim and cut my hair its nothing too dramatic but its totally different for me because I had the same style for years which is having my hair parted in the middle all the time.  I hope I made the right choice.  Oh and if any of you have advice about styling bangs, the kind of product you use to help keep it in its place will be helpful! 











 
​


----------



## KAIA (Mar 3, 2007)

I like it! i have round face too... and i hava bangs as well... just keep them like in the picture ...bangs on the side.. 'cause the regular ones look bad on us round face people...=( For styling i use:
* KENRA PLATINUM texturizing taffy  -sculpt and separate 13 ($17 in trade secret) ; i just rubbed a little on my hand and then apply lightly on my bangs that's how i keep them on place without being all stiff =) hope that helps.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 3, 2007)

I think it looks cute. Love your outfit too!


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_I like it! i have round face too... and i hava bangs as well... just keep them like in the picture ...bangs on the side.. 'cause the regular ones look bad on us round face people...=( For styling i use:
* KENRA PLATINUM texturizing taffy  -sculpt and separate 13 ($17 in trade secret) ; i just rubbed a little on my hand and then apply lightly on my bangs that's how i keep them on place without being all stiff =) hope that helps._

 
Oh cool I was planning to go to get some Kenra stuff today hehe...I was just going to get the serum root lifter not for my bangs though but I will def. have to get that other stuff you just mentioned....


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 3, 2007)

they look really cute!


----------



## Raerae (Mar 4, 2007)

Hehe I've been debating on doing the bangs thing for a while.  Never had em.  You look super cute with them.  And yeh I agree, keep em to the side.


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks girls...I just got the Kenra taffy and omg its perfect! im able to keep all my bangs to the side and it smells sooo good like candy.


----------



## KAIA (Mar 10, 2007)

I KNOW!!!! smells awesome!!! i like Kenra products a lot! they all work and smell great!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 10, 2007)

They look great! If you get tired of them or if they get in your eyes, cute barrettes are great.


----------



## jenii (Mar 10, 2007)

It's cute!!! I have a round face and (uneven-- deliberately!) bangs.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 11, 2007)

Cute!
I've had bangs for awhile and a really easy way to style is to do a side part and sweep your bangs to the side once they've grown it a little bit more. Also, make sure you dry your bangs first when your doing your hair. They tend to frizz very easily.
I use some Tigi Mastermind on my hair before stlying so there's some volume to work with (no volume = they'll move back to their "normal" spot). Oh, and if I ever straighten I never do my bangs b/c they'll either stick to my forehead (no volume) or curl weird.


----------

